# Baling Hemp



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

Has anyone here ever baled hemp straw before?

This was my first go at it, it was combined last fall, just clipped the heads off. I baled 300 acres of it yesterday.

The straw was swathed the other day with a 35' MacDon swather.

I went in and baled it with my 568 Deere.

Interesting crop for sure, I'd be curious to hear about tips or tricks from others that have baled this stuff before.

Considering baling 1,000 acres more of it this fall.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would like to know how one markets hemp as it's legal to grow here in Colorado now.


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

That one I don't know.

This was just custom baling 300 acres for a friend.

I wasn't around when it was grown or combined.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Different HEMP


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

What's it good for? You know on the farm.


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

It's a cash crop that is sold for the seed or grain as well as the fibre is used to make textiles, rope, particle board all kinds of stuff.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Shady Lane said:


> It's a cash crop that is sold for the seed or grain as well as the fibre is used to make textiles, rope, particle board all kinds of stuff.


IIRC they were tryeing to get a hemp plant going in ND? maybe 20 yrs ago.A value added co-op type plant you bought shares in.They couldn't get by all the regulations.It is a different type of hemp it doesn't have near the amount of the THC drug in it.One of the main products was hemp rope.IIRC


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Isn't there a bunch of it growing in Kanas along the roads ands stuff. I heard they planted it back during the big war for rope and stuff.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Farmers grew a lot of it around here for rope during WWII. It went to seed before it was harvested and the old timers say that is why we have such a lot of wild marijuana growing around here.

Incidentally, since I hastily picked a name when I registered for this forum, I have heard of folks around here referring to marijuana as "barnrope". Its a bit embarrassing as I have never had anything to do with that stuff. Kinda like the dog we had whose name was "Whooka". When my 3 year old boy started calling him that, the name stuck. After about 3 years somebody told us a whooka was some sort of marijuana smoking apparatus. Had never heard of that before either. I guess thats what happens when you live a sheltered life.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

So what do you use the bales for? Feed or fibre?


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

The bales are used for fibre I believe, clothing and textiles, particle board and other building materials.


----------

